# Tenotomy, elbow, w/microfracture



## coderguy1939 (Jul 9, 2008)

Doctor did an open tenotomy at the elbow for epicondylitis and did microfracture/drilling at the same time.  Would this be an unlisted procedure because of the drilling?


----------



## mbort (Jul 9, 2008)

If the documentation supports more than the lay description (bone debridement) for 24358-24359 then the unlisted code for the microfracture would be appropriate.


----------

